
Guide to Seed Fund Incubators (Y Combinator Clones)  - makimaki
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incubators.php
======
gscott
I know it is hopeless for me to try to get into Y Combinator (single founder,
not ivy league, never worked at a big internet company ala google, already
rejected). So I filled out the TechStars application and so far I had a least
some followup questions asked of me (that is good).

I probably won't make the cut but the chance at having the influence and
instant publicity is too much to pass up to not try.

~~~
pg
From a cursory glance, it looks as if 4 of the current batch of 21 startups
have founders who went to Ivy League colleges. Probably more worked for big
Internet cos at some point, but we don't care much about that either.

It's true we're reluctant to fund single founders-- there are only 2 in the
current batch-- but that's because it really does make it much harder to
succeed. So you should try and find someone you know who will work with you,
if you can.

~~~
ced
How many went to MIT/Stanford?

~~~
pg
I _think_ 1/2 but I could be wrong.

~~~
sharpshoot
Oxford & Imperial College London count as Ivy?

------
ashu
Article makes a fundamental mistake. From <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

    
    
      Is Y Combinator an incubator?
      No.
    

:)

------
imsteve
Thanks for the overview.

Is this really a "large" number of imitators? Would it be a stretch to say
that many of these are traditional angel investing with a few small twists?

------
nextmoveone
Dude, Boostphase is totally bogus. I tried to reach the dude listed in a
previous article about it...totally unresponsive.

